# Going again!



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

The noon bite was starting to get good Sat when the wx chased us all home. Going to try it again tomorrow and see what happens. Any body else going?
Will be on ch 68.


----------



## sidetracked (Jun 19, 2008)

Got a meeting in Mobile I can't get out of tomorrow! Let me know how you do, I want to try to get out while this high pressure is sitting on us and the seas are calmed down!!


----------



## Butcherpen (Oct 8, 2007)

I plan on going the 25th. A little bottom fishing and king trolling (or maybe a wahoo if I'm lucky like the guy using a duster)

Is it worth bottom fishing on the public state wrecks or is snapper heaven?


----------



## bully48 (Aug 2, 2008)

Yep, you might wanna go in the next few days, because the early forecast for the weekend looks NASTY!! Good luck and catch em up!!


----------

